# GPS how to



## skizilla (Nov 10, 2008)

I bought a garmin gps the opther day and cannot figure out how to look at the maps on my computer and lay my trip over topo maps online anyone know how.  Hell I can't even figure out how to transfer them to the computer.  GPS garmin oregon.


----------



## Euler (Nov 10, 2008)

I use a freeware/shareware program called USA Photomaps.  with my Etrex.  It worked fairly easily.  I don't have step by step instructions, but give the program a try and see if you can get it to work.  If not let me know and I'll get my stuff out and remember how I did it.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 10, 2008)

I use TopoFusion. I think there is a free shareware version or you can pay a small fee for the full version with free upgrades for life. Cool program.


----------



## cbcbd (Nov 10, 2008)

Your GPS should have come with Garmin's Mapsource software, which allows you to transfer waypoints, routes, tracks, maps back and forth from GPS to computer. Are you using Mapsource?


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 11, 2008)

Garmin Oregon, eh... lemme look something up.


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 11, 2008)

Okay, this model comes preloaded with Topo. It should be as simple as installing the software on your computer, plugging in the USB cable, and letting fly. There should have been a nice little quick start guide in the box to get you going on that.

Once that's set, it's just a matter of going somewhere, then when you get home importing the Track into the MapSource software.

Getting them online is a whole different story. That depends on exactly what you want to post.


----------



## skizilla (Nov 11, 2008)

*Map Source where*

There was no CD to my knowledge in my garmin oregon box should the mapsource software been on this?


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 12, 2008)

I would have thought so, but I just read through "What's in the box" and the entire user manual online, and I don't see mention of it. I'm starting to suspect that this GPS is designed to be really standalone, and unless you buy additional maps to install, you don't really get a PC-side experience.

The good news is that you can always just download MapSource here to transfer data off your GPS and onto the computer. The bad news is that if they only provide the Topo map *in* the GPS, then there is no way to get MapSource to show you topo on your PC. You'll need to have MapSource write a GPX file and then use some other software.

At this point I would say to give it a try and/or give a shout to Garmin support to find out if you're supposed to have a Topo DVD and MapSource for this model.

As an aside, if you sign up on the Garmin website for "My Garmin", then you can do this cool trick:


----------



## skizilla (Nov 17, 2008)

*masp source where*

where do i get map source? I do not see it on the garmin page it did not comewith my gps


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 18, 2008)

My previous post has a link to it ...


----------



## skizilla (Nov 18, 2008)

*still problem*

It says I need a previous version and no version came with my Garmin it seems any ideas. Which link do  U reccomend?


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 19, 2008)

Narf. I'm at a loss. I would try to talk to someone at Garmin to find out how they intend people to use this gadget, because it clearly has a different ideology than the other units, and I don't want to lead you totally down the wrong path.


----------



## skizilla (Nov 21, 2008)

*Problem solved*

I just ended up buying the TOPO US cd for like a hundred bucks.  This kinda ticks me off considering I paid 400 something for the unit you would thihk they would include it.  The topo maps are already on the gps unit anyways.  But topo us does what I want and does it well.  For the money though i want links out to satelite and other features.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm locking this thread because it seems to be a spam target.  If there's more to add we can re-open it, or feel free to start a new one.


----------

